
Show HN: Ryze- Automated Investing for Bitcoin (Beta/MVP) - abhayaluri
Hello YC Community,<p>I&#x27;m Abhay, a co-founder at Ryze. Ryze manages your investment in Bitcoin with our quantitative strategies.<p>We launched our beta in mid-August and are outperforming a Bitcoin buy-and-hold strategy by ~11% for our 70 users. Our MVP integrates with Coinbase to manage the funds in your account.<p>Any feedback would be appreciated.<p>Try it out here: ryzecrypto.com
======
jebus411
Nice Results, Could you send a doc of the performance?

